# BLACK and WHITE EBONY BURL



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*I have 2 HSB'S in this Black and Whit Ebony BURL the color runs from black,white,to lavender.they can be tuned anyway you like and have a deep CA finish.I have these 2 calls priced at $50 EA and postage is $2.75 check or pay-pal will put these calls under tree in time for X-MAS.*


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Those are flat out magnificent!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Now that wood is just awesome. I think it is my new favorite. Super job!


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

*THESE 2 CALL ARE SOLD!!*


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

It doesn't take long that's for sure! Great looking calls!


----------

